# Ppp...



## ivor (Jan 1, 2008)

does anyone no anything about ppp (pure power plant)??????????????????


----------



## ivor (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone????????????????????????????????????????????:confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Firepower (Jan 3, 2008)

first ive heard of it myself... maybe its a stret name?


----------



## ivor (Jan 3, 2008)

na bro got from www.high supplies.com not much info about it but def not street name thanks for reply bro


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2008)

..grew the PPP outdoors a few years back. Nice fruity aroma, nice fat buds, better than average producer, on 1-10 scale mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. a 7.5 for potency.


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've smoked some, pretty decent, but not overpowering.  Anything else I know about it, I got from www.weedbay.net.  Click on the "1000Marijuana Strains" tab, scroll down to PPP.


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I do know it is derived from the (Dutch) Power Plant.


----------



## ivor (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks bros waitin days on info wat would u rate the strongest most potent ko s**t ive tried ww was told it was the strongest but smoked unknown strain years ago and it was twice as good any thoughts?


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 4, 2008)

*I have read in more then one Book that G-13 his a very high THC content above 25% in most cases.*


----------

